# Macbook Air 11' - Connection impossible aux hotspot



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je viens ici car j'ai un soucis avec mon macbook air 11' (Acheté en novembre 2010).

Il fonctionne parfaitement, mais j'ai toujours eu l'impression que le wifi déconnait pas mal avec mon ordi... Mais là, j'en ai la preuve !

J'ai changé de ville pour quelques mois seulement, du coup n'ai pas envie de souscrire à un abonnement supplémentaire pour internet; pas de problèmes, je peux me connecter avec mes identifiants SFR ! (j'ai même accès à un FreeWifi aussi via les identifiants de ma mère).

Sauf qu'avec mon macbook air: je peux me connecter au réseau, mais après... RIEN.
J'ouvre mon navigateur web, et rien rien rien.
Impossible d'arriver sur la page pour mettre mes identifiants.

J'ai essayé avec Chrome / Firefox / Safari. Et rien. Sauf une fois, aléatoirement après avoir laissé la page blanche 10min, j'ai pu voir la page s'afficher, mais planter dès que j'ai validé mes identifiants. ça c'est pour SFR (celui que j'aimerai bien utiliser).

Avec FreeWifi, 1 coup sur 2 la page s'ouvre, mes j'obtiens une erreur d'identification et donc c'est impossible de me connecter (alors que l'identifiant/mdp fonctionne).


--> Là où je sais que mon ordinateur déconne...c'est que je fais LA MÊME CHOSE avec mon vieux Macbook Blanc (version prè-unibody) qui date de 2008..et là MIRACLE.
Tout fonctionne...et en 5secondes top chrono !!!

Qu'est-ce que c'est frustrant ! Les deux hotspot (SFR & FreeWifi) fonctionnent à merveilles, et RIEN sur le macbook air. 

J'ai déjà fait mes recherches, et j'ai tout essayé, et rien ne marche ! Les posts sur le forum ne sont jamais "résolu", et personne ne semble avoir de vrai solution.

--> Pourquoi cela fonctionne-t-il parfaitement avec mon vieux mac en 10.6.8 et pas avec mon Macbook Air ??


Si quelqu'un à une solution...ou une idée ? Je suis preneur ! Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Quelqu'un de ton entourage n'a pas désactivé le hot-spot de ta box personnelle? Si oui, c'est normal. Mais bon apparemment ton autre ordi fonctionne donc...


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Quelqu'un de ton entourage n'a pas désactivé le hot-spot de ta box personnelle? Si oui, c'est normal. Mais bon apparemment ton autre ordi fonctionne donc...



Ma box personnelle est bien activée et en partage.

Et comme tu as vu, tout fonctionne sur mon autre macbook.  
C'est ça qui me frustre !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Problème de permission ou par-feu?


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Problème de permission ou par-feu?



Théoriquement non, pas de par-feu activé...et question permission tout est OK normalement.

Le pire dans tout ça, c'est que j'ai exactement la même configuration sur mes deux macbook, et ça ne fonctionne pas sur le Air.

Je pense que c'est un problème d'OS, mais peut être un logiciel peut il solutionner ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Peut-être en installant "easywifi"...?


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Peut-être en installant "easywifi"...?



Je vais essayer ce soir, je reviendrai poster les résultats !

En espérant que je ne poste pas depuis la connection 3G de mon iPhone..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 tu es bien en DHCP (obligatoire pour se connecter à un Hotspot) ?

Autre chose : désactive le wifi, puis dans préf syst / réseau / avancé, supprime la connexion au hotspot, puis réactive le wifi et connecte-toi.

Tu sais pourquoi il n'y a pas beaucoup de sujets marqués comme "résolus" ?

Parce que la majorité de ceux qui règlent leur problème ne jugent pas utile de venir dire comment ils l'ont résolu...

C'est flagrant pour tout ce qui concerne les accès réseau par Hotspot, résidences étudiantes, etc...

Leur problème est réglé, les autres, démerdez-vous.


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tu es bien en DHCP (obligatoire pour se connecter à un Hotspot) ?
> 
> ...



Salut Renaud31 !

Merci pour ta réponse. Pour info: oui je suis bien en DHCP, et j'ai aussi fais la technique dans les préf syst / réseau etc.. 

J'écris actuellement depuis le hotspot FreeWifi avec mon vieux Macbook Blanc. A côté de moi, le macbook air ne veut rien savoir.

Les deux ordinateurs sont sur MacOS 10.6.8, c'est fou quand même !


Tout à l'heure, j'ai réussi à voir s'afficher la page d'identification FreeWifi sur le Air, et j'ai même réussi à me logger ! Par contre, une fois que j'ai tenté d'ouvrir une page (google.fr) au bout de 5min rien n'était chargé.

Sur mon vieux Macbook, là sur le FreeWifi ça va plutôt vite.

Je n'y comprends rien...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h05 ----------

Ps: Je précis, la configuration réseau est identique d'un ordinateur à l'autre...(et du coup la version de MacOS aussi).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Une question bête : est-ce que ce type de hotspot accepte la connexion simultanée de plusieurs appareils avec même identifiants et même mot de passe ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2013)

et tu n'as pas saisi des serveurs DNS dans la config WiFi (les DNS de Google par exemple, ou d'OpenDNS....) qui feraient que tu n'accèdes pas à la page de connection du hotspot que seul le serveur DNS du fournisseur du hotspot connait?


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Une question bête : est-ce que ce type de hotspot accepte la connexion simultanée de plusieurs appareils avec même identifiants et même mot de passe ?



Non, mais je veille bien évidemment à ne pas ouvrir les deux en même temps. Mais bon, vu que je n'accède qu'1/10 à la page des identifiants...




r e m y a dit:


> et tu n'as pas saisi des serveurs DNS dans la config WiFi (les DNS de Google par exemple, ou d'OpenDNS....) qui feraient que tu n'accèdes pas à la page de connection du hotspot que seul le serveur DNS du fournisseur du hotspot connait?



Non plus...tout est bien clean.


Ce qui est vraiment étrange, c'est comme je l'ai dis plus tôt: les deux ordinateurs ont exactement la même configuration réseau et sont tous les deux en Mac OS 10.6.8 .
L'un arrive à se connecter en 5secondes, et fonctionne parfaitement avec les deux hotspot différents, l'autre ne peut RIEN faire. Au mieux, il accède 1/10 à la page d'authentification de FreeWifi, mais impossible de se logger. Sinon le reste du temps, ou sur le hotspot SFR, c'est une jolie page blanche et rien ne se passe...

Ce n'était pas censé être reservé aux PC ce type de problèmes ? Je suis de plus en plus déçu par Apple


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Le 10.6.8 du Air est-il complètement à jour ?

D'autre part, fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque.
(règle pas mal de pbs liés au wifi).

Je suis toujours perplexe devant ces pbs de connexions au hotspots SFR et autres, car je "gère" 2 hotspots (non liés à un opérateur, un hôtel, une Mairie) et il n'y a jamais de problèmes de ce genre, et heureusement, sinon ça serait l'enfer, vu le nombre d'utilisateurs...


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Le 10.6.8 du Air est-il complètement à jour ?
> 
> D'autre part, fais une réparation des permissions dans Utilitaire de disque.
> (règle pas mal de pbs liés au wifi).
> ...



Oui il est à jour... Mais je vais refaire une réparation des permissions dans l'utilitaire de disque ce soir ! Merci pour le conseil.

Mais franchement, je n'y crois pas trop ! J'avais déjà des instabilité de connection wifi à mon domicile avec la box dans la même pièce...et au vu des problèmes d'autre utilisateurs mac sur les forums, j'ai de plus en plus peur. 

1300 pour un appareil qui ne peut pas aller sur internet...ça commence à faire cher :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

La réparation des permissions est à faire de toute façon.

On peut aussi faire le grand ménage dans les fichiers de préférences liés à Airport : ça règle aussi des problèmes.

Pour ma part, je ne crois pas vraiment que le Mac ou l'OS en général soit en cause, car dans ce cas on aurait TOUS des problèmes : j'ai un MBP sous 10.8.2, je n'ai jamais vu l'ombre du moindre problème de wifi (mais il est exact que certains ont vraiment des problèmes).

Concernant le cas (très) particulier des Hotspots SFR, Free, etc... il y a beaucoup d'éléments qui interviennent :

- contrairement à un hotspot "public" qu'on va implanter avec soin pour qu'il donne la meilleure connexion possible au maximum d'utilisateurs possible, (on fait des mesures, des cartes de couverture, etc...) les wifi publics de SFR, Free, etc.. sont en général la box du voisin, rien à voir avec un "vrai" hotspot.

- la box du voisin donne la priorité à l'abonné : si celui-ci regarde un film en streaming et prend toute la bande passante, il ne reste rien pour les autres.

- le nombre d'appareils connectés simultanément est certainement plafonné : au delà d'une certaine valeur : stop, on ne se connecte plus.

- les opérateurs peuvent "blacklister" (=bloquer) certains appareils, selon leur adresse MAC, pour plusieurs raisons, dont le nombre d'adresses IP que l'appareil s'est vu attribuer dans un certain laps de temps, ceci pour éviter la saturation.

Bref, beaucoup de raisons pour que ça marche mal.


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

Je suis bien d'accord ! 

Sauf que jusqu'à maintenant...je n'ai jamais utilisé de Hotspot Free/Sfr etc.. avec mon Macbook Air. Seulement le therering avec mon iphone, ou le wifi dans le Thalys, ou des Aéroports.

Du coup c'est là où ça m'embette. Le pire c'est quand on a sa veille machine à côté qui fonctionne parfaitement, et la récente qui devient une brique


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2013)

WildChild a dit:


> .....Le pire c'est quand on a sa veille machine à côté qui fonctionne parfaitement, et la récente qui devient une brique



C'est ce que me dit souvent mon épouse !


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est ce que me dit souvent mon épouse !



A défault de m'aider, au moins ça me fait rire


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2013)

WildChild a dit:


> A défault de m'aider, au moins ça me fait rire



Malheureusement, je n'ai pas d'explication pour ton problème...Mais je te sentais à cran et donc un peu de détente ne peut que faire du bien et qui sait peut être libérer l'étincelle de la solution.


----------



## WildChild (12 Mars 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Malheureusement, je n'ai pas d'explication pour ton problème...Mais je te sentais à cran et donc un peu de détente ne peut que faire du bien et qui sait peut être libérer l'étincelle de la solution.





Je suis fan de Monthy Pythons, du coup à chaque fois que je m'énerve, je me soigne en écoutant "Always look on the bright side of life", et ça fait toujours du bien, la thérapie du rire 

Je vous tiendrai au courant ce soir héhé!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

A propos de Monthy Pythons, quand rien ne marche, on peut se détendre en écoutant ça.

Mis en ligne rien que pour vous 

Ici


----------



## WildChild (13 Mars 2013)

Bon, et bien rien n'a fonctionné.

Du coup, j'ai fais un formatage complet, et une réinstallation de Mac OS (pour le coup je suis en 10.6.4 là) et....miracle, cela fonctionne !

Cela ne vous rappelle rien ? Moi si !

"Ton PC ne fonctionne plus ? Formatage obligatoire" 


Cela fait un moment que je suis de moins en moins content d'Apple, surtout au prix où l'on achète les produits.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2013)

WildChild a dit:


> une réinstallation de Mac OS (pour le coup je suis en 10.6.4 là) et....miracle, cela fonctionne !


Au boulot, maintenant :

Mise à jour combinée (Combo) 10.6.8 : 
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?viewlocale=fr_FR

Assistant migration :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1420?viewlocale=fr_FR

Supplémentaire : 
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1429?viewlocale=fr_FR

Mise à jour programme d'installation :  
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1512?viewlocale=fr_FR

Màj sécurité de SL :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1586?viewlocale=fr_FR

(c'est la liste exhaustive des mises à jour de SL)


----------



## WildChild (13 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Au boulot, maintenant :
> 
> Mise à jour combinée (Combo) 10.6.8 :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?viewlocale=fr_FR
> ...



Merci c'est gentil 

Sinon une petite question, je regarde la 1ère MAJ, il est écrit:

Configuration requise :
Mac OS X v10.6 - Mac OS X 10.6.7

ça passe si je suis en 10.6.4 ? Car je profite de la connection au bureau pour télécharger les maj pour ce soir 

En tout cas j'étais bien content de pouvoir avoir internet sur mon Air hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2013)

WildChild a dit:


> Sinon une petite question, je regarde la 1ère MAJ, il est écrit:
> 
> Configuration requise :
> Mac OS X v10.6 - Mac OS X 10.6.7
> ...


Oui oui, ça veut dire : de 10.6.0 à 10.6.7.


----------



## WildChild (13 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui oui, ça veut dire : de 10.6.0 à 10.6.7.



Merci super 

Je vais donc installer tout ça ce soir...en espérant que ça ne fasse pas redéconner mon wifi


----------

